# GOOD News about Dmitri Hvorostovsky



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

since the bad news is over, and people are freaking out whenever they see a new post in that thread.

anyway, post your updates here!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

What an amazing job he did yesterday in the Met Live in HD Il Trovatore. It was fantastic to see the crowd reaction/support he got. Applause as soon as he walked out on stage, before he even sung a note. He seemed genuinely moved. Then, at the end, each member of the orchestra thew a white rose on stage to him in a moving gesture. It was beautiful not only to see his incredible performance, but also the love and support he received. What a fantastic experience to see broadcast live.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Yay, Im very pleased for him.

N.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a rather encouraging article from November 23rd:

http://tass.ru/en/society/838355


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate to post this but in keeping with the truth, on another opera website I found this...

"After completing three Onegins in London, Dmitri will enter cancer
treatments again. What very sad news but I hope we can all hope that he
will totally recover very soon this year. A Polish singer will complete his
Onegin scheduled run.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I hate to post this but in keeping with the truth, on another opera website I found this...
> 
> "After completing three Onegins in London, Dmitri will enter cancer
> treatments again. What very sad news but I hope we can all hope that he
> ...


I don't know if it's necessarily sad, though, because my impression was that the treatments were meant to be ongoing but that he was allowed to take breaks from them in order to sing, etc. We don't know, as he's divulged so little information in the interests of his own privacy.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://rbth.com/arts/music/2016/02/19/russian-baritone-khvorostovsky-sings-in-us-canada-after-cancer-treatment_569187


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> http://rbth.com/arts/music/2016/02/19/russian-baritone-khvorostovsky-sings-in-us-canada-after-cancer-treatment_569187


Well that's certainly hopeful news. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> http://rbth.com/arts/music/2016/02/19/russian-baritone-khvorostovsky-sings-in-us-canada-after-cancer-treatment_569187


_"According to critics and scholars who managed to attend the singer's last concert, Khvorostovsky's velvet voice has not been affected by the treatment, while the musician himself 'looks as brilliant' as ever_".

While neither a critic or a scholar, I was at the Carnegie Hall concert Wednesday evening and can confirm the above. He sounded great and looked, well, see for yourself:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

going to see him on the 26th!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> _"According to critics and scholars who managed to attend the singer's last concert, Khvorostovsky's velvet voice has not been affected by the treatment, while the musician himself 'looks as brilliant' as ever_".
> 
> While neither a critic or a scholar, I was at the Carnegie Hall concert Wednesday evening and can confirm the above. He sounded great and looked, well, see for yourself:
> 
> View attachment 81633


Nothing like the evidence of your own eyes and ears.

Lovely pic he posted on fb


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

A glowing review from the New York Times, perfectly captures the evening:

_In a generous program of 20 songs, Mr. Hvorostovsky's sometimes unsteady body language suggested that the performance took enormous effort. On the opera stage, singers routinely take part in overwrought tragedies, with big emotions conveyed through wrenching arias. Here was a distinguished baritone - a silver-haired heartthrob - accompanied only by a piano, living out a life-threatening personal drama through a more intimate, but just as revealing, art form.

He must have felt bolstered by the response of the audience, which applauded every song. At the end he looked jubilant, as people rose for another tremendous ovation. Mr. Hvorostovsky returned the eager waves of Florence Illi, his wife, and their two young children, Maxim and Nina, who were sitting in a parterre box not far from Renée Fleming, a close colleague..._

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/19/arts/music/review-dmitri-hvorostovsky-sings-of-life-love-and-sadness-at-carnegie-hall.html?_r=0



sospiro said:


> Lovely pic he posted on fb
> 
> View attachment 81644


Well, that explains the woman in white seated opposite from our dress circle seats, to whom he often seemed to be singing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cavaradossi said:


> A glowing review from the New York Times, perfectly captures the evening:
> 
> _In a generous program of 20 songs, Mr. Hvorostovsky's sometimes unsteady body language suggested that the performance took enormous effort. On the opera stage, singers routinely take part in overwrought tragedies, with big emotions conveyed through wrenching arias. Here was a distinguished baritone - a silver-haired heartthrob - accompanied only by a piano, living out a life-threatening personal drama through a more intimate, but just as revealing, art form.
> 
> ...


Typical Mrs Fleming to support a fellow artist :tiphat:


----------

